# Kontakt 5 Time Machine pro for pitchbend?



## FriFlo (Aug 4, 2011)

I think time machine pro is the most interesting feature in Kontakt 5. Does anybody happen to know, if it will also enable you to pitchbend samples with formant correction? This would be even more great news in my opinion ...


----------



## UCAudio (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm really interested in the new time machine pro too, but I don't think it alters pitch does it? I think it just alters time while preserving pitch... could be wrong.


----------



## FriFlo (Aug 5, 2011)

It is my understanding, that Time stretch and pitch shift utilize almost the same technology. Think of it that way: when you stretch a waveform, the pitch gets lower, which has to be compensated. Also the formants sound unnatural, so they have to be altered ...


----------



## MacQ (Aug 5, 2011)

I really hope so ... a formant-corrected shift could let me use fewer samples per instrument without noticeable artifacts. Even a one-semitone up, one-semitone down sort of thing could lead to 66% fewer samples than separate chromatic samples.

Hope.

~Stu


----------



## UCAudio (Aug 6, 2011)

I wish they would have also updated the tone machine to tone machine pro. That shifts formants but never souned that good to me compared to other algos.


----------



## FriFlo (Aug 30, 2011)

Actually, the tone machine with its formant correction is, what would be suitable to make a more natural pitch bend possible. The problem is the quality of the algorythm and also the resolutoion of pitch steps: If you set it to pitch bend at +/- 12 half tone steps, there are audible steps at almost quater tones ...


----------

